# freezing cheeese



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Can paneer and ricotta be frozen? If so, is there anything special we do for them? 

Would I be able to make ricotta for the whey from panneer?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Freezing Ricotta makes it grainy and the liquid separates out a bit. Sorry I don't make paneer so no idea about how it will freeze. The only cheese I freeze is Chevre.

Christy


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

I just froze some panneer/vinegar cheese on the 12th to see for myself if it will work, will let you know how it worked out when I defrost and try to use it.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

So my cheese was frozen for 2 weeks, I put it in the fridge to defrost and used it the next day.
It came out just same as when it went in the freezer. I am very pleased



> Would I be able to make ricotta for the whey from panneer?


I did see any answer on this so I found one for you 

This is from the Fiasco farm site


> PLEASE NOTE that you cannot make Ricotta from the whey left over from making an acid precipitated cheese such as Panir/Queso Blanco or whole milk Ricotta. That is because you've already precipitated out all the albumin protein the milk has to give using acid and heat and there is nothing left over in the remaining whey to make whey Ricotta.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for posting the answer! That was very kind of you. I guess the dogs will enjoy the whey.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Your welcome =o)

Chickens really like whey too.


----------

